
Upgrading a 50TB PostgreSQL database (2018) - stubish
https://medium.com/adyen/updating-a-50-terabyte-postgresql-database-f64384b799e7
======
stubish
Can anyone share their experiences with highly dense PostgreSQL deployments,
lets say nodes managing 10TB+ of data in billions of rows? Anyone know if
there are practical upper bounds, such as a point when the database will no
longer startup?

